# Permanent Resident Visa



## ifthus

we have been granted PR (conditional) for 24 months.

We can get our PR (unconditional) after two years.

One of the condition of PR is :

Established base in New Zealand

You have been in New Zealand as a resident for a total of at least 41 days in the 12-month period immediately before lodging your permanent resident visa application, and all members of your immediate family who were included in your residence application have resided in New Zealand for a total of at least 184 days in the two-year period immediately before lodging your permanent resident visa application.

You own and maintain a family home in New Zealand*

You are considered to own and maintain a family home in New Zealand if you own a residential property that you bought within 12 months of your first day in New Zealand as a resident and you, or members of your immediate family who were included in your residence application, live there.

Resident Guide Attached.

MY QUESTION IS:

Do the Main Applicant needs to stay 184 days or only family members have to stay for 184 days and main applicant for 41 days?

Will you please explain to me. How many days I have to stay in NZ for unconditional PR if I maintan my own house?


----------



## jenswaters

As the main applicant, YOU are responsible for meeting these conditions, so YOU would need to be in the country for more than 184 days. If it was your partner who was the main applicant, THEY would have to be in the country for more than 184 days.

Hope this helps


----------



## maximoo11

jenswaters said:


> As the main applicant, YOU are responsible for meeting these conditions, so YOU would need to be in the country for more than 184 days. If it was your partner who was the main applicant, THEY would have to be in the country for more than 184 days.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi....wondered if anybody knows how long it takes to get on the NZ nursing register...im a uk nurse coming over in 3months my partner has a job in wellington.


----------



## bdl123

maximoo11 said:


> Hi....wondered if anybody knows how long it takes to get on the NZ nursing register...im a uk nurse coming over in 3months my partner has a job in wellington.


Hi,
I am a UK RGN (ICU Sister) who moved to Wellington 6mth ago. Getting on the NZ register is quite straight forward but you do need to do quite a few things... 
I got mine whilst in UK about 11mth ago. You can download an application form from the Internet www.nursingcouncil.org.nz that will give u some idea of what's involved. You will need to provide:
1) Copies of your training transcripts and course content - available from the university or school of nursing you trained at...depending on how long you've been qualified depends whether they are still held on record..if not they should be on microfilm which they can photocopy. (mine were microfilmed)
2) a valid police certificate from ACRO (not a CRB check) costs approx £35 & £5 for extra one (u'll need one for immigration visa too)
3) you need to sit & pass the 'academic' IELTS exam - cost approx £125
4) Verification from NMC - easy to do from NMC website cost approx £40
5) certified copies of all your certificates & passport
6) 2 professional references & 1 character reference

Hopefully that helps a bit but you can find out all you need to know off the website. Applying for registration costs approx $400 and once you get it it's valid indefinitely - you then apply for cert to practice annually (similar to the annual registration in uk) I waited until in NZ to apply for that. Its renewal is based on your birthday, not when you register & cost $115 a year (I applied half way through 'my year' so was only charged 6mths). No problem getting this even though I'm currently on maternity leave...extended...little boy 19mth old and haven't worked in NZ yet. Good luck with it all & feel free to message me if you need any more help.
Bev x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## maximoo11

bdl123 said:


> Hi,
> I am a UK RGN (ICU Sister) who moved to Wellington 6mth ago. Getting on the NZ register is quite straight forward but you do need to do quite a few things...
> I got mine whilst in UK about 11mth ago. You can download an application form from the Internet www.nursingcouncil.org.nz that will give u some idea of what's involved. You will need to provide:
> 1) Copies of your training transcripts and course content - available from the university or school of nursing you trained at...depending on how long you've been qualified depends whether they are still held on record..if not they should be on microfilm which they can photocopy. (mine were microfilmed)
> 2) a valid police certificate from ACRO (not a CRB check) costs approx £35 & £5 for extra one (u'll need one for immigration visa too)
> 3) you need to sit & pass the 'academic' IELTS exam - cost approx £125
> 4) Verification from NMC - easy to do from NMC website cost approx £40
> 5) certified copies of all your certificates & passport
> 6) 2 professional references & 1 character reference
> 
> Hopefully that helps a bit but you can find out all you need to know off the website. Applying for registration costs approx $400 and once you get it it's valid indefinitely - you then apply for cert to practice annually (similar to the annual registration in uk) I waited until in NZ to apply for that. Its renewal is based on your birthday, not when you register & cost $115 a year (I applied half way through 'my year' so was only charged 6mths). No problem getting this even though I'm currently on maternity leave...extended...little boy 19mth old and haven't worked in NZ yet. Good luck with it all & feel free to message me if you need any more help.
> Bev x
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Wow thankyou very much bev,this is all of great help...looked at the criteria on the Nz council website but alot of it didnt make sense...so youve broke it down for me thanks
....so how long altogether did it take for you from applying to actually getting on the register....?? Sarah.


----------



## bdl123

maximoo11 said:


> Wow thankyou very much bev,this is all of great help...looked at the criteria on the Nz council website but alot of it didnt make sense...so youve broke it down for me thanks
> ....so how long altogether did it take for you from applying to actually getting on the register....?? Sarah.


Not long...about a month or so I think. I did initially make the mistake of sitting the general IELTS exam so my first application was sent back highlighting this..ooops!!! I'm so good at reading English I didn't read the application form correctly. I just assumed that as I'm English and all my studying was in England the general would be adequate...expensive mistake!!! as for the cert to practice I got that back within a week & wasn't sure I'd get it because I'm not working but my stuff done in UK before my mat leave started still covered me )) might start looking for job soon! What area do you work in??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bdl123

bdl123 said:


> Not long...about a month or so I think. I did initially make the mistake of sitting the general IELTS exam so my first application was sent back highlighting this..ooops!!! I'm so good at reading English I didn't read the application form correctly. I just assumed that as I'm English and all my studying was in England the general would be adequate...expensive mistake!!! as for the cert to practice I got that back within a week & wasn't sure I'd get it because I'm not working but my stuff done in UK before my mat leave started still covered me )) might start looking for job soon! What area do you work in??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Doh....just realised I've replied to you on another thread re maternity services so I know exactly what area you work in...baby brain still insitu ))

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ashish.kundan

Can anyone tell me how is the job opportunity for Software engineer in NZ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## topcat83

ashish.kundan said:


> Can anyone tell me how is the job opportunity for Software engineer in NZ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It depends on a number of factors, including the type and length of experience you have, the technology and languages you know, and the methodologies you have experience in. 

Look at Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site for an idea of what jobs there are out there currently.


----------



## ashish.kundan

topcat83 said:


> It depends on a number of factors, including the type and length of experience you have, the technology and languages you know, and the methodologies you have experience in.
> 
> Look at Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site for an idea of what jobs there are out there currently.


Thanks! I have 9 years of experience in asp.net. I can find lot of jobs related to my experience.


----------

